# Kennt ihr den? ---> IQ- Test



## DN8 (5 Februar 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]Zum START den blauen KREIS klicken

Richtlinien:

1. Auf das Floss dürfen max. 2 Personen.
2. Papa darf nicht mit einer Tochter ohne Anwesenheit der Mutter sein.
3. Mama darf nicht mit einem Sohn ohne Anwesenheit vom Papa sein.
4. Die Gefangene darf mit keinem Familienmitglied alleine sein.
5. Nur der Polizist und die Eltern können das Floss bedienen.

Für die Fahrt muss der rote Hebel betätigt werden. 

Dieser Test wird bei der Einstellung der IT Leute in Japan angewandt.

Durchschnittlich haben die Leute 15 Minuten Zeit…

Japanese IQ Test
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]http://www.robmathiowetz.com/
Viel Spaß!!!
[/FONT]


----------



## zotos (5 Februar 2008)

Danke der hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Markus (5 Februar 2008)

möglicherweise bin ich zu blöd dafür, aber der test kennt nichteinmal seine eigenen regeln...

wieso darf mama UND papa nicht mit der gefangenen alleine sein?


----------



## zotos (5 Februar 2008)

Die Gefangene darf nur ganz alleine an einem Ufer stehen oder in Begleitung von dem Polizisten auch mit anderen Personen.


----------



## Markus (5 Februar 2008)

DN8 schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]4. Die Gefangene darf mit keinem Familienmitglied alleine sein.[/FONT]


 
The thief (striped shirt) cannot stay with any family member, if the Policeman is not there. 


aja, ok dann auf ein neues...


----------



## Markus (5 Februar 2008)

hehe jetzt hats geklappt...


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2008)

Na ja, dafür braucht man, nicht solange, weil man auch mal probieren kann !
Aber unlogisch ist das auf jeden Fall, die Gefangene darf alleine sein. Also muß man sich rein an die schriftlichen Aussagen halten und nicht an die eigene Logik, die ja sagt: "Eine Gefangene haut ab, wenn sie alleine am Ufer ist!"


----------



## zotos (5 Februar 2008)

Das der Vater die Töchter und die Mutter die Söhne misshandelt, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt (auch wenn der Polizist anwesend ist) vermittelt mir ein komisches Bild von den Japanern.


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Das der Vater die Töchter und die Mutter die Söhne misshandelt, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt (auch wenn der Polizist anwesend ist) vermittelt mir ein komisches Bild von den Japanern.



Los, ja, die Japaner sind da etwas eigen ! Das sorgt für mehr Familienzusammenhalt, es müssen immer möglichst alle da sein, sonst gibts Senge!


----------



## Markus (5 Februar 2008)

naja wenn der test von den deutschen entwickelt worden wäre, dann würde es heißen: "das blaue rechteck darf nicht mit dem roten kreis..." so gesehen gefällt mit die ninja version doch besser...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (5 Februar 2008)

He He, und wie sie nachher schön mit den Armen fuchteln... welch Freude!


----------



## zotos (5 Februar 2008)

Hier noch ein IQ test:
http://www.iqtest.dk/main.swf

Ist zwar kein IQ test aber ein schönes Spiel:
http://www.directgamez.com/flash/mental.htm


----------

